# Rh, Pd, Ag and Fe



## Rickthenewb (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi guys,
If I had a powder of this combination should I dissolve the base metals with hcl first. Add nitric then add salt to drop AgCl separate then add copper to drop Pd. If so will the RH remain untouched. Also if this is the way to go will I lose some pgm's in cl and if so how can I recover them?

Thank you.


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 8, 2012)

Better to use aqua regia, AgCl precipitates.
Rh may dissolve because Pd is present
(in excess, I assume). Separate AgCl,
wash it (return rinse water). Add little
Urea to "kill" HNO3. Precipitate Pd
and Rh.
Lino1406, author "25 recovery procedures"


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 9, 2012)

I would dissolve the Fe, Ag, and Pd with dilute nitric (35%) first, filter out the solid Rh, then precipitate the silver as the chloride with NaCl, and finally evaporate and go after the Pd that remains. 

I may go about it a different route if the ratio of the mass of iron was many times the mass of other metals (eg: more Fe than Ag+Pd+Rh).

Steve


----------

